# Petition for Devs to release latest RIL code for ICS.



## vbman213 (Jun 14, 2011)

Greetings:

Some of you in the community might take offense to this message but I believe there are many of us here who feel that this deserves some attention. Many of us are aware that there ARE RILs for ICS that at least provide working calls, texts, and 1x data. We've all seen the screenshots and even "testers" have also reported the legitimacy of these claims. Now, I'm not one to call people out or "name" names, but this goes without being said. I find it quite immature that this code is being "sat on" and not being released to the community (even in a partially working condition). Obviously, the way things are being handled currently doesn't represent an attitude in which the community's "best interests" are in mind. I believe that there are many talented Devs out there that could easily finish what has been started (heck, I've even been doing research into Android telephony and reading up on the technical specs of the radios in Mecha). With that being said, I think it is fair to ask that the Devs, who are working on the RIL, release what they have started (regardless of the state of functionality).

Thanks

The RIL-less.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Count my support on this. If we can freely petition HTC, we can petition the devs. I believe we could achieve more with a public repo. Perhaps do what the Nook Color devs did and dont provide a compiled version and get more people to build it to understand and help.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Or you could realize ics isn't a huge deal and everyone can deal with GB until official ICS in July-August. That's just my opinion though. We've waited this long. Two months is nothing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

Devs don't have to do shit if they don't want to they don't get paid for this just my opinion is is a couple if months away a petition is irrelevant #yolo

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ikon (Jul 5, 2011)

seriously, this is why devs stop working on a phone. Just be patient, and if we're lucky, someone will get fully working RIL and will release it. Or maybe they wont. It's not our property, and we don't have a "right" to it. If you want ICS so bad, get a Nexus or a device with ICS.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Or you could realize ics isn't a huge deal and everyone can deal with GB until official ICS in July-August. That's just my opinion though. We've waited this long. Two months is nothing.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This isn't about ICS. That code is available to everyone, there's compiled ROMs, and at the very least AOKP had a repo for a while. This is more about the fact that the devs aren't releasing anything pertaining to the RIL. It's just not very transparent how it's being handled. All of the knowledge comes "through the grape vine" as it were. I think more good could come from having the source available.

yes, the devs don't have to do anything they don't want to. Neither does a large company. If they choose to ignore the petition they can do so. But I don't see any reason why RootzWiki would support petitioning HTC to unlock bootloaders, but not support a petition for the devs to do this.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Devs don't have to release anything and if they had something worth releasing I'm sure they will eventually.

Let me clarify that it is fine IMO to ask devs to work on something but totally different to almost in a way demand they release something. Has nothing to do with anything else.

P.S. before you judge my signature I was a TBolt owner from the time it came out till December.


----------

